# Portfolio web page?



## LokoLobo (May 29, 2016)

I'm just an amateur/freelance photographer, I do this for a hobby (fun), not for an income.
I'm looking to get into more people, portrait, modeling type photography. 
For me finding people willing to get in front of my camera isn't the easiest thing to do. 
With that said I am in the process of putting together my own website, an online portfolio that I can share with perspective subjects/models. 
Something I can put out there to show that I'm not a hack and actually have some skills in hopes of attracting willing people.

In putting this website together I'm using Wix.com because it's free, and fits my budget for now. 
I'm feeling sort of lost, and could use some advise.
Here is what I have so far: tnoblephotography

Any advise you can give me would be much appreciated.  
Do's, Don'ts, Should I have a bio page and if so what should I put in it?


----------



## smoke665 (May 29, 2016)

Will let others comment on content, but free is not always best. I have fairly fast internet yet your page was slow to load. I've noticed this as an annoyance with other free hosting sites like Word Press.


----------



## tirediron (May 29, 2016)

Moved to the appropriate forum.

First and foremost:  Who are you and why is this page on the Internet?  If you're looking for people willing to model for you for fun, say so.  If you're looking for paid gigs, say so!  I would look at this page and go, "Huh... wonder what that's all about?"

You desperately need to sort out what's in your galleries.  For instance, the dude in the wanted poster?  NOT what I think of when I click on 'Glamour'!  In general, it's best to avoid having multiple images of the same person in a portfolio unless they're clearly part of a series.


----------

